# Sue Grafton



## spirituous (Oct 2, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else has read any of her books about Kinsey, a 30-something female PI. I REALLY enjoy these books. Finished R is for Ricochet awhile back and liked it. So yeah, anyone else read her, or am I a weirdo? :[


----------



## Judy (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes, I've read one by Sue Grafton, and I enjoyed her humor and the character's nerviness,  but her breezy style is somewhat like mine.  I have to be careful when writing not to pick up someone else's words.  I don't want someone to say, "She writes just like so-in-so."   It's the same way I could sound like a Britisher in no time if I went to London.


----------



## spirituous (Oct 2, 2004)

Haha, I have the same problem. That's why when I start writing, I have to stop reading any book I am currently reading. It sucks.


----------

